# OldSchool-Video



## asco1 (25. Mai 2005)

hm - ich denke, das könnte den einen oder anderen hier interessieren. 
Ich find's hammergeil; vor allem die ganz alten Aufnahmen mit den SCHWINN Stingrays. *sabber*

http://joekidonastingray.com/jktrailerpage.html

Viel Spass.
Basti


----------



## alöx (25. Mai 2005)

ABGEFAHREN!

scheint mir als würde ich bald einen Film kaufen wollen. Oder sehen wollen or whatever...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asco1 (25. Mai 2005)

auf JEDEN!


----------



## moo (25. Mai 2005)

Gibts den überhaupt in DE?


----------



## asco1 (25. Mai 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts den überhaupt in DE?



wenn nicht, wird er importiert und gut is'!


----------



## alöx (25. Mai 2005)

Hab denen gerade ne mail geschrieben das sie mal ein paar infos raushauen sollen. Bei Amazon.com gibt es nichts....


----------



## Hertener (25. Mai 2005)

Yeah, das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit. 
Und ich hatte ihn schon total vergessen: Meinen ersten Endo an einer Boardsteinkante!


----------



## akim_laszek (25. Mai 2005)

Das hier is viel mehr old school:

http://www.catfishcatfish.com/videos/0836.mpeg

Thomas Edison fährt (oder besser fuhr) Flatland!


----------



## Hertener (26. Mai 2005)

Das ist mal wirklich Oldschool! Dürfte aber eher der Urahne unserer Kunstradfahrer-Staffel gewesen sein.


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (5. Juni 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah, das erinnert mich an meine Kindheit.
> Und ich hatte ihn schon total vergessen: Meinen ersten Endo an einer Boardsteinkante!



 Yeahh mann, Endo an der Bordsteinkante, da outest du Dich ja als richtiger Oldschooler, das kennen die Jungs ja heute gar nicht mehr!!!

Aus welcher Zeit stammen denn Deine BMX anfänge? Bist Du dem dem guten Kinderrradel heute immer noch treu? Wie schauts aus mit Race? Hau mal ein paar gute locations rüber!!!

Servus Hauptsache Spaß

P.S. Was fährst Du denn momentan für ein Gerät???


BMX - Never Die


----------



## Hertener (5. Juni 2005)

Das muss so um '84, vielleicht auch ein bischen später, gewesen sein. Die Zeit der 2000er BMX.    Mein erstes BMX war ein Shogun mit chicem, weißem Frame und roten Parts. Die wichtigsten Teile waren die OPC und der Klemmkloben von ITM. Ja, und mit Race hat das bei uns auch angefangen. Eine Runde um den Rasen am Spielplatz (im Vordergrund ist auch die "berühmte" Boardsteinkante zu sehen    ):


 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)

oder eine Runde durch den Park:


 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)

Rechts ging's rein und links kam man zurück. Da haben wir echt heiße Kämpfe ausgetragen - als Kids. Dann gab's schon bald eine BMX-Rennbahn im Backumer Tal mit einem richtigen Starthügel, ein paar Tables und einer Steilkurve.

Wir waren aber meist in der Teufelsmühle:


 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)

Die wird auch heute noch von Bikern gutbesucht, wie man an den Erdhaufen erkennen kann:


 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)



 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)



 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)

Ich bin dann '89 mit meiner Mutter von Herten nach Marl gezogen. Da habe ich das Rad mit den Resten der Bestände umliegender Fahrradgeschäfte nocheinmal aufgemotzt, doch eines Tages war das gute Stück aus dem Fahrradkeller verschwunden. Ich würde es auch heute noch jederzeit wieder erkennen, vorallem an der dicken Macke an der Oberstrebe. Da haben wir damals mit dem dicken Vorschlaghammer von meinem Vater auf dem Vorbau rumgekloppt und sind dabei abgerutscht.  
Wie dem auch sei, das Fahrrad habe ich nie wiedergefunden, und irgendwie verlief sich das ganze dann im Sand. Ich habe danach zwar immerwieder mal in den Katalog von BBS reingeschaut, doch erst im vergangenen Jahr bin ich zu einem neuen Radl gekommen. Es war Ende Mai, als ich eines Abends bei eBay 100  auf ein BMX setzte. Ich hatte mich schon zuvor ein paar mal bei eBay nach einem BMX umgeschaut, doch mich nie zu einem Kauf entschlossen. Und dann, an diesem Abend, mein erstes Gebot auf ein BMX - ein Volltreffer.   



 
Klick auf das Bild für eine vergrößerte Darstellung (ca. 1,3 MB)

Nachträglich montiert:
- U-Brake-Platte  mit Dia Tech Hombre  vorne
- Kool Stop Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten
- 4 Pegs
- Fatty Tube Light  und Primo Dirtmonster hinten

Was die Locations betrifft - das machen wir ein anderes Mal. 
Ich fahre jetzt noch eine Runde mit dem Rad und danach mache ich erstmal den Haushalt.   

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (5. Juni 2005)

akim_laszek schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier is viel mehr old school:
> 
> http://www.catfishcatfish.com/videos/0836.mpeg
> 
> Thomas Edison fährt (oder besser fuhr) Flatland!


das is ja mal porno, flatbarspins vor 1900


----------



## alöx (5. Juni 2005)

akim_laszek schrieb:
			
		

> Das hier is viel mehr old school:
> 
> http://www.catfishcatfish.com/videos/0836.mpeg
> 
> Thomas Edison fährt (oder besser fuhr) Flatland!



Ist ja mal richtig krass. Und wenn das wirklich von 1899 ist dann    

Aber so ein paar kleine zweifel hab ich. 

Ach die Typen von dem anderen Vid haben sich nie bei mir gemeldet


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (5. Juni 2005)

@ Hertener

Das nenn ich mal ne anständige ausführliche Antwort.   

Ja bei mir hat das alles ein bisschen später angefangen, kann aber auch nicht mehr genau sagen wann, 
wir damals schon das Problem, das es in unserer Umgebung keine Händler oder auch sonstige BMXer mehr gab, war halt grad total am Boden.
Das einzige was uns antrieb, war halt unsere eigene Erinnerung das es da mal ein paar coole Typen gab die BMx fuhren, und uns unsere Eltern zu damaligen Zeitpunkt keins kaufen wollten.  
wir haben mit irgendwelchen Rädern angefangen uns über irgendwelche Erdschanzen (heute auf neudeutsch: Dirts, blos halt damal noch nich ganz so radikal) zu schießen, 
bis wir irgenwann an irgenwelche Bikes rangekommen sind die natürlich nach heutigem dafürhalten eine einzige Katastrophe waren.
So jetzt müßte es inzwischen so ungefähr 1987 sein  
Wir fanden die ersten läden, konnten auch noch ein paar Jungs für unsere Sache Begeistern  
Und jetzt kams noch geiler wir fanden eine geile selbstgebaute Miniramp, und sogar eine richtige BMX Bahn, damals im Olympiapark München, (wo ja meiner Meinung nach das Süddeutsche Mekka von BMX war)
Kurz darauf noch eine zweite Bahn in Fürstenfeldbruck (dies immer noch gibt)
auf der wir auch 1989 unser erstes Rennen fahren sollten.
Yeahh, jetzt waren wir BMX-Racer, und vor allen Dingen auch schon ca 20 Jungs die die Gegend unsicher machten.  
Die Zeit war richtig gut!!, es gab kein Freestyle od Race, es war eine Sache, und alle wußten was sie wollten.
Das lief dann so bis 1993, da war eigentlich schon fast keiner mehr übrig, und dann kam auch einer meiner Fehler, Bier u. Partys wurde wichtiger als Radfahren, ich machte mit BMX schluß  
(Wobei ich damit nicht meine das man BMX fahren kann ohne die nötige Party und Bier  )
So aber viele Jahre später, war ma halt mal wieder beim Partymachen, so ca. 2000, und beschloßen etwas übermütig und rauschig, wieder mal ein Rennen zu fahren, was wir nach ein bisschen eingewöhnen und trainieren im Herbst 2000 auch in die Tat umsetzten, da wars wieder das alte BMX-Fieber, (und blöderweise auch eine Woche Krankenhaus.)
wie´s weiterging schreib ich dir dann wannanders, 

Laß Rocken, und verlier nicht das wesentliche aus deinem Focus

Ride or die


----------



## Hertener (5. Juni 2005)

Am Anfang bin ich mit meinem Straßenfahrrad über die Hügel gegangen - aus Trotz gegenüber meinen Eltern, weil die mir auch kein BMX-Radl kaufen wollten. Das habe ich mir dann aber ehrlich und redlich bei meinen Großeltern erbettelt und meine Eltern haben dann den Rest dazu getan, damit's wenigstens ein gescheites Rad wird.   

Und was das Party-Machen betrifft: Das hatten wir auch drauf! Und ich glaube, wir haben es auch heute noch drauf.


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (6. Juni 2005)

@Hertener
 Dann erhalt Dir das mit´m Partymachen mal schön!!!!


----------



## Hertener (6. Juni 2005)

Jepp, aber ich bin auf jedenfall ruhiger geworden.
Nur manchmal stehe ich noch in der Kneipe auf und klatsche, tanze und singe zur Musik. Wenn die anderen dann mal mitmachen würden, wäre es viel lustiger! Aber die müssen vom Alk wohl erst umfallen damit sie Spaß haben.  

BTW: "die anderen" (also die Jungs von früher) gibt's so eigentlich nicht mehr. Wir sehen einander vielleicht einmal im Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (9. Juni 2005)

Yo, hab' gestern Abend beim Radeln einen von den Jungs getroffen, der mit seiner Familie unterwegs war. Er guckt, ich grüße, er grüßt zurück, guckt auf das Fahrrad, guckt mich wieder an und ich   .

Marc, falls Du das hier mal lesen solltest: Hol Dein Radl raus und laß uns wieder mal eine Runde zusammen fahren!


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (9. Juni 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, hab' gestern Abend beim Radeln einen von den Jungs getroffen, der mit seiner Familie unterwegs war. Er guckt, ich grüße, er grüßt zurück, guckt auf das Fahrrad, guckt mich wieder an und ich   .
> 
> Marc, falls Du das hier mal lesen solltest: Hol Dein Radl raus und laß uns wieder mal eine Runde zusammen fahren!




Na dann mal viel Glück das Deinen Spezl wieder Juckt


----------

